# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Reptile Related Artwork

## Keiness

Besides reptile breeding, i'm working on my bachelor of fine art aka, I make art. Woo. Here are some of the things people here might like.

First image is ink done on computer, second is the prints done with a old letterpress and one colored in.






My epic snake book, self explanitory. I'm too intimated to actually write in it



Ok...not reptile related directly. Some reptile food, took a cast and cast them in wax, and freaked out the class it was done in.


A snake broach I made, silver and brass. Labradorite setting. Based on my buisness.


Screenprint made on photoshop, then after i put them on tshirts.




Bookmarks from some photos i've taken. I also have fancy letter press and stamped fake leather with Cold<3Blood on them. No pictures though


Then what you'd guy probably like. A digital painting of my very first ball python, Cleo.

----------


## BroknBusted

AWESOME work. And I LOVE that last painting! That would make an amazing tattoo!

----------


## JLC

Wow!  You're crazy-talented!! I love ALL of them!!!

----------


## dragonboy4578

Very cool. I wish I had an 1/8 of your artistic talent... :Very Happy:

----------


## MTovar

so nice! Love it all, those casts are crazy!

----------


## CherryBlossom

WOW!!! You are so Talented! Keep up the amazing work!!!  :Good Job:

----------

